# Beersmith water profile for Canberra



## ken_gilchrist (23/5/16)

Does anyone have a water profile that can be uploaded to the Beersmith program?? Or is it easier to create one?


----------



## mtb (23/5/16)

There aren't Beersmith addons for water per se so I don't know if you can upload one, but this thread covered off Canberra water fairly well http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/82258-canberra-water/


----------



## Mardoo (24/5/16)

You can put water profiles into Beersmith if you have the necessary information. Go to the sidebar>Ingredients>Water, I think it is. Then choose New Profile and punch in your figures.

Then you can use the water profiles Beersmith comes with or your own and Beersmith can automatically calculate mineral additions when you punch in your recipe. For example you could create a Hoppy Pale Ale profile that uses the Canberra water as the base, then when you add your water choose Hoppy Pale Ale and Beersmith will ask you whether you want to add the mineral additions. 

If someone has a Canberra water profile in Beersmith they can export the profile as a .bsmx file and you can upload it to Beersmith, same as an equipment profile.

Of course, if the beer is strong in you you won't need this, but I'm just a young padawan.


----------



## shmang (24/5/16)

I haven't updated it in a while but its a starting point for you.
The latest data can be found on the Icon Water website, well the last time I looked anyway.
Hope it helps 

View attachment CanberraWaterProfile.bsmx


----------

